# a few new assorted pics



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

oscar pair









young eyebiter group









baby dovii's


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Baby reddevils starting to change color (camera wouldn't focus well )


















female discus









male frontosa


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are awesome. You have a hell of a lot of variety in terms of cichlids. How many tanks do you have?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...some really noce fish collection you have...congrads on those oscars


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

To bad your O's have HITH


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks



> To bad your O's have HITH


Actually it's just the male - for some reason it developes it everytime they spawn











> How many tanks do you have?


 right now about 65 - redoing my fishroom so things change a little from day to day


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

stilllearnin said:


> > How many tanks do you have?
> 
> 
> right now about 65 - redoing my fishroom so things change a little from day to day


 wow








we got 8 and i thought that was lots to care for!!


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

for your oscars - what are you feeding and what is the nitrate reading on their tank?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Great Fish - you dont want to donate the eye biters one for our profile?


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> what are you feeding and what is the nitrate reading on their tank?


hikari,whatever other fish food I use just for a change/variety,krill,shrimp,fish fillets,beef heart,excess baby fish from whatever.

nitrate is always 15ppm or less 
nitrite undetectable
amonia is always undetectable
No carbon
No stray electrical current
no new copper pipes
I'd guess 150-250% water changes per week (depending on how much time I have)

Been through it all before looking for a reason,still haven't figured it out, They only show signs of HITH when spawning - divide them and it goes away. Also only shows on my albinos none of my tigers or my red show HITH even when in the same tank as an albino showing it.



> Great Fish - you dont want to donate the eye biters one for our profile?


Feel free to use it - I posted my adult male before when you asked for pics - didn't know you'd be interested in pics of the smaller ones.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice colour on the discus and dovi


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Wow that's strange that only the male Oscar gets it during spawning. I've never heard of that before. You seem to be doing everything right to try and avoid it I guess it just prone to that particular fish.


----------

